# Prayers please. Court Wednesday.



## Missy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi all, I have been going through something horrible for the past couple months. My dear cousin Chandra was murdered Oct.27. She left 5 children ages 16,12,9 and 2 months. The kids are in 3 foster homes. I have applied for custody for 4 of them and another family member for 1. I will be going for the first court date on the 12 and will be visiting the kids while there. I hope the weather holds out because it is a 9 hour drive to Chattanooga from where I live. I am asking for prayers for the kids, they have been through Hell and have been moved 5 times since they found their mother dead. The system is broken and should not be so hard for family to get custody of the kids. I was told it could be 6-9 months. One of the boys loves turtles and has 2 sliders, so we get along fine LOL. He is excited to meet Tank and Lana. But I can't help fearing taking 4 kids in. My kids are grown and gone and to start over really scares me but someone has to. So if you all would say a little prayer that everything goes well I would be thankful.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2011)

What a brave and wonderful thing you are doing. It would have been so easy to say, "Let someone else do it." I hope it turns out the way you want it to, and I will send some prayers to the Big Man in your favor!


----------



## onarock (Jan 9, 2011)

All the best. Those kids need ya.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 9, 2011)

Sending BIG prayers your way! How aweful for your family! Is there anything I can do to help you?


----------



## Isa (Jan 9, 2011)

OMG what a horrible story. I am so sorry Missy, all my condolences . Poor kids, I do not know why it is so hard for a family member to adopt kids from the same family . It must be horrible for them. Your family and the kids are in my thoughts and prayers.
RIP Chandra


----------



## Cameron (Jan 9, 2011)

What a terrible situation. It is so sad the kids have to go through further heart-ache after such an already tragic event. I'm definitely praying for you and them and I hope things turn out for the best for the children.


----------



## exoticsdr (Jan 9, 2011)

You got 'em and then more....don't worry, you've done it once and can do so again.


----------



## terryo (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope everything works out for you, and you can get custody of them. It may be hard in the beginning, but you can do this. Be strong. My prayers are with you.


----------



## zoogrl (Jan 9, 2011)

I am so sorry. I will send lots of prayers your way for you and your family. What a horrible thing for you all to be going thru, be strong and have faith. I can't imagine how difficult this must be, if there's anything I can do to help please let me know.


----------



## lisalove (Jan 9, 2011)

Many thoughts and prayers heading your way for your family and those poor kids 
I hope you are able to get custody for all of them so they don't need to be separated from each other after losing so much already. It's unfortunate people think a last will and tesatament is only needed as we get older when that really isn't the case.
Blessings to all of your family.


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 10, 2011)

My prayers are with you and the children. It is a wonderful think you are trying to do for them.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 10, 2011)

Good luck Missy I have everything crossed for u


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 10, 2011)

you R awesome.. it takes a lot to take such responsibility however those kids need family and love and support right now and i am so happy that they have a person like you.. pretty sure it would be hard to start all over but just imagine the accoplishment you achieve.. you are in my prayers and i wish u the best of luck w/ everything and also i wish you patience, its going to take alot out of u emotionaly and physically but again you are AWESOME..


----------



## Missy (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the prayer and kind words. I work 3pm-3am today then heading out as soon as I get off work. Forcast is 3-5'' of snow in TN so it will be a long trip.


----------



## Candy (Jan 10, 2011)

Missy I'm so sorry for your loss. How horrible this story is to hear. Good luck in court. Let us know how it goes. A 12 hour shift....are you a nurse?


----------



## Missy (Jan 10, 2011)

Candy said:


> Missy I'm so sorry for your loss. How horrible this story is to hear. Good luck in court. Let us know how it goes. A 12 hour shift....are you a nurse?



Thanks Candy. I am an EMT and I work 2 jobs, one at a trauma center 12 hour shifts and my county ambulance service 24 hour shifts. Right now I work about 60 hours a week but if I get the kids I will give up one of them. I love both jobs so I don't no witch I will choose.


----------



## moswen (Jan 10, 2011)

oh wow missy! what a wonderful thing you're doing, yvonne's right it would have been so easy for you to say let someone else do it. but you didn't. you're a wonderful person! it's going to be so hard, i'm sure you know! but, it's all about the kids now. they need some familiarity and a mother who won't leave them again. they need the security of that. i'm so here for you! anything you need. you're an amazing person!!


----------



## Shelly (Jan 10, 2011)

Where's the father?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 11, 2011)

Missy said:


> Hi all, I have been going through something horrible for the past couple months. My dear cousin Chandra was murdered Oct.27. She left 5 children ages 16,12,9 and 2 months. The kids are in 3 foster homes. I have applied for custody for 4 of them and another family member for 1. I will be going for the first court date on the 12 and will be visiting the kids while there. I hope the weather holds out because it is a 9 hour drive to Chattanooga from where I live. I am asking for prayers for the kids, they have been through Hell and have been moved 5 times since they found their mother dead. The system is broken and should not be so hard for family to get custody of the kids. I was told it could be 6-9 months. One of the boys loves turtles and has 2 sliders, so we get along fine LOL. He is excited to meet Tank and Lana. But I can't help fearing taking 4 kids in. My kids are grown and gone and to start over really scares me but someone has to. So if you all would say a little prayer that everything goes well I would be thankful.



Absolutely you have our collective prayers and mojo. Best of luck!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 12, 2011)

Today's the big day! Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. 
Please keep us posted.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Jan 12, 2011)

Praying for you and the kids and the whole family.


----------



## Sweetpea (Jan 12, 2011)

Prayers out to you and the kids. It takes a very special person to do what you are doing. All the best!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 12, 2011)

Missy, been thinking about you all day! How did it go? You are amazing!!!


----------



## Missy (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, we got home at 3am this morning. Not much went on in court, the next date is Feb 16 but that will not be for custody. It will be summer before the kids will be placed. I did get to visit with all 5 kids (they are in 3 different homes) The baby 3 months now, is so sweet and looks so much like her mother. She is with a wonderful family and bonding with her foster mom. I wanted to bring her home with me so much that it hurt. The oldest Katie is in a home with a great lady. Katie is doing ok but at her age it is super hard on her. The other 3 are about an hour and a half away. I got to visit 2 hours with them and the youngest boy cried when I had to leave, broke my heart. The older boy 11 is so withdrawn and sad that my heart just breaks. Their foster mom is also great. She told me that the older boy Kaleb has been so sad and he had not smiled the whole time he had been there until I came. He is the turtle freak,LOL. He clung to me the whole time I was there. We talked turtle and tortoise talk and I showed him pics of Tank and Lana. He asked if he can help me take care of them and I told him of course and he smiled so big. Karissa, she is 14 and has special needs, was just thrilled to see me. She is so sweet with her red hair and freckles. Well its just a waiting game now, hopefully by summer I will have 4 kids to fill this big empty house. Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. I will post some pics when I get time.


----------



## Isa (Jan 13, 2011)

Missy, I am glad that you got to see them all but I am so sad and sorry that not much went on yesterday . It must have been so hard for you and for the kids to say good bye. I am glad that you liked their foster moms. 
You and the kids are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coreyc (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm glad you got to see them and spend some time with them .The summer will be here before you know it and God willing you will get custody. God is good and he answers prayers we all should keep praying for you I know will those kid's need you they been though enough. God is great!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 13, 2011)

Its too bad the wheels turn so slowly. Those kids need a stable home in order to try to get over the loss of their mother...especially the kids who actually made the discovery.


----------



## terryo (Jan 13, 2011)

It's a shame things go so slowly. Anything dealing with children should take first priority, IMO, but time does fly, and Summer will be here soon, and I'm sure you house will be full of love and joy very soon. God bless!


----------



## Sweetpea (Jan 13, 2011)

Missy, what a story! I'm glad to hear that you were able to see the kids and got to see the homes they are in. The court systems can be very slow and frustrating, hang in there. Did you get contact information so that you can call them often? Keep thinking positive and all around you will be. ;-)


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 13, 2011)

Isn't there a way you could get your Foster Care license to care for them until the custody is determined? What about the father? I will be praying for you all - i can't image how hard this is for everyone involved.


----------



## Missy (Jan 13, 2011)

To answer some questions. Since the kids are out of state becoming a foster parent I dont think that would work, they want the kids in TN until custody is determined. I have to still get a home study and background check but waiting for the paperwork to get here from TN so I can get that done. As far as the dad well thats a long story, the oldest has a dad that she has never had anything to do with her. The other 3 kids dad is in prison for 40 years and the baby dad is the suspect in my cousins murder. So no dad for the kids. The kids have had a rough life, but their mother loved them and worked so hard to go to nursing school to better care for them. She moved them to TN to try and get away from the baby dad because she was scared of him. I wish it would have made them safe but he found her. You can read the stories if you type in Chandra Powell and Chattanooga TN that will bring up the news. As of right now there have been no arrest and the police are not telling us anything.


----------



## zoogrl (Jan 13, 2011)

That is such a horrible thing for them to go thru, I am so sorry. I am glad to hear that you all were able to have some time together. I'm sure you & the kids needed that today. I hope that you all are able to be together soon, I will continue to keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Angi (Jan 13, 2011)

I will be praying for you and the kids. May God bless you and your family.


----------



## Shelly (Jan 14, 2011)

Missy said:


> As far as the dad well thats a long story, the oldest has a dad that she has never had anything to do with her. The other 3 kids dad is in prison for 40 years and the baby dad is the suspect in my cousins murder. So no dad for the kids.



Wow. I feel really bad for those children. It's terrible what happened to your cousin, but she seemed to really have made some seriously poor choices in her life. I hope that her children can somehow overcome the cycle of violence that claimed their mother, and sent their fathers to jail.


----------



## Isa (Jan 14, 2011)

OMG Missy, that is terrible! I just saw the news


----------



## Candy (Jan 14, 2011)

I just read the story also Missy and that is just heartrending. I feel even worst now for the children as I didn't realize everything that they've witnessed. Are there any grandparents trying to get custody?


----------



## Missy (Jan 16, 2011)

Candy said:


> I just read the story also Missy and that is just heartrending. I feel even worst now for the children as I didn't realize everything that they've witnessed. Are there any grandparents trying to get custody?



The only living grandmother is my cousins mom(not related to me) and she has never been in the kids lives much and did not even want anything to do with her daughters funeral. I just found out that the nephew of the dad that is in prison just filed for custody for the boys. That scares me, that whole family is crazy. I hope the judge will see that. I am really upset because that could delay things even further. The older one Kaleb said he does not want to live with them. I am a mess over this.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 16, 2011)

Prayers sent your way. Hang in there. You've got a whole community thinking of you.


----------

